# Eufaula, Dothan AL, Columbus GA: Looking for gamers



## spidertrag (Jul 13, 2005)

Due to a recent change in my marriage status :\ , I'll soon be having some free time & would definately like to get back into gaming. I'll be living in Eufaula Alabama & I am willing to travel for a good game. Are there any gamers in Eufaula or Dothan Alabama or Columbus Georgia?


----------



## Khairn (Jul 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your personal troubles, but on the bright side it does open up some time for rolling dice.    

We have a dozen+ players living in Phenix City & Columbus.  Currently we are playing Eberron every Friday night, 2 games of Star Wars on Saturday and a homebrew game on Saturday night.  Columbus might be a bit of a drive for you, but if you're interested, send me an email Taurren at ctvea dot net.

Take care.


----------

